# ...English Oaks acorns....



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

I posted a similar thread on this subject last year...but I just gathered acorns for seeding and thought I'd share it again.

On the Michigan State campus in East Lansing there are several roads that have English Oaks planted alongside them. Wilson being the most prominent. These oak trees produce acorn crops that have to be seen to be believed.

The nut itself is large...as big as the biggest Red Oak acorn....and the crop is heavy, meaning there are a lot of nuts on a tree. I've never seen our native oaks ..Red or White...produce as heavily or as consistently as these English Oaks at MSU.

We have planted them on our hunting property and they are fast growers (for a white oak) though ours are not yet old enough to bear nuts.

I've read posts here where some of you have inquired about the Sawtooth Oak that is marketed by several game food nurseries. If you are interested in planting a white oak that I know is very palatable to deer you may want to look into English Oaks. Or, if you are on campus you can probably 'borrow' some acorns for seed from Sparty's trees.

Trees line both sides of Wilson from one end of the campus to the other (Wilson is the major east/west route). Favored trees of mine, that bear heavy crops consistently, are on the south side of Wilson running from the Red Cedar circle east to the Foyer Gardens.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

Do you know how long it takes before the English Oaks produce acorns? The Sawtooth's are mentioned a lot because they produce nuts in 5-8 years.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Don't waste your time planting sawtooth in Michigan. We are at the northern limits for sawtooth, and many have planted the tree with poor results. I planted a dozen sawtooths 8 years ago, they were 2 foot tall, now they are 3 feet tall. They keep dieing back. A good oak for southern states.

White oaks grow slower than red oaks, not sure on the English Oak variety. The biologist told me to expect acorns in 20 years.


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

I bought English Oaks from a nursery over ten years ago to plant on my property. The claim was that they would produce acorns in ten years. Well they are over the ten year old and the trees are about one foot high. They may do well in southern Michigan on the MSU campus. But in the UP, they freeze out each spring and have to start their leaves over after all the frosts have ended. This stunts their growth. I give them credit they haven't died, but they will likely never produce an acorn. I think English Oaks are a good idea, but in milder areas of the state. Lew


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I've got some English Oak growing in behind some property I own in Alcona county. On banner years the ground under the tree is absolutely covered. I would recommend them to anyone who has the soil to grow them.

If you planted them today your grand kids will have some fantastic hunting. :yikes: Too bad they are not a fast growing tree.


----------



## Letmgro (Mar 17, 2002)

Where 'bouts in Alcona county Luv2?

My property is in the NE quadrant of the county, and I wouldn't mind trying to grow them.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> Where 'bouts in Alcona county Luv2?


Between HL road & F-41 north of SC road. I've had a house in LLWC for many years.

If I'm correct we abutt your land on the north.


----------



## Letmgro (Mar 17, 2002)

You're almost 2 miles NNE of me, as the crow flies. Would you like to be put on our QDMA email distribution list for this area?


----------

